# Philip Melanchthon on Anabaptists and education



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 6, 2022)

If some admirer of the sky and the stars – and what can one think of that is more beautiful than these bodies? – wanted to remove water from the nature of things, because it is no match for the brightness of the stars, would we not say that he is mad? If someone, out of admiration for the teachings of religion, ordered us to remove from our lives all laws and precepts of the state and all links of domestic life, would not all sane men judge it necessary for him to be suppressed by force and by the use of weapons?

And in these recent years we have seen some who were practising theology in an unholy way, madmen with fanatical opinions, punished for their errors. For you will remember Müntzer and the Anabaptists and other monsters of that kind. Consider those mad in the same way, who disturb the chorus and the harmony of the arts by neglect of, and contempt for, the lower arts. Therefore, just as when you think of the elements of writing you believe that the entire alphabet is necessary for discourse, so you will consider all the disciplines that are taught in the schools necessary for life. ...

For more, see Philip Melanchthon on Anabaptists and education.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

